# Temperature Alert System



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Just wanted to share a precaution I took when setting up my frog room. This temperature alert system is three parts. First is the main unit which measures temperature and humidity. It also has a wet or dry probe (get the wet), which measures only temperature. It also has a wireless gateway which you plug to your router/modem. 

The temperatures and humidity get sent to the gateway which loads it to a website. You can log into the website and check the temps and humidity at any time. It also charts it on a graph. Mine is set to 15 minute intervals.

In addition, you can indicate high and low perameters. If the temp or humidity reach these perameters, a text and email are sent to you to notify you of this.


This is a link for the unit with dry probe but the wet probe option is the tx60-set-w. The dry seems to be most popular in searching, but we want wet for our environments.

Google search because I found a great deal on mine out there. Unfortunately the company I got mine from raised the price since then.


TX60U-IT-SET-D by La Crosse Technology - Tomorrow's Weather Today


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I work Full-Time at home right now - I am pretty sure I'll be looking for work soon, so if I end up going to an office every day, I'll be looking in to this.

Thank you for the link.

s


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

No problem. That is the company that makes it, but google search for better prices.

Any questions feel free to ask. It is really simple to set up.

Also, the first year of usage is free. After that it is only $12 a year for the premium service, which is the text and email alerts. I don't think you have to pay anything to just monitor it on the website. Just the alerts have a yearly service fee. Pretty insignificant though which is nice.



To add for how I have mine set up, I have the main device up at ceiling and the 6 foot probe hangs so it gives me an idea of temp up high and down low. Could also put the probe into a tank.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

If you have a home security system there are lots of options that can be monitored right through your alarm system,like low and high temps,flood,co2,fire/smoke and more. It can ring sirens or,beep at your keypad,call a monitoring station which will call several people on your call list, which is good in case your cell phone is down for some reason.I've been doing this for 25 years if you have any questions pm me.Just some other options.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

mydumname said:


> Just wanted to share a precaution I took when setting up my frog room. This temperature alert system is three parts. First is the main unit which measures temperature and humidity. It also has a wet or dry probe (get the wet), which measures only temperature. It also has a wireless gateway which you plug to your router/modem.
> 
> The temperatures and humidity get sent to the gateway which loads it to a website. You can log into the website and check the temps and humidity at any time. It also charts it on a graph. Mine is set to 15 minute intervals.
> 
> ...


I am so getting this today! That is perfect!


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Ordered the basic one from amazon for $79 thanks Greg


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

joshbaker14t said:


> Ordered the basic one from amazon for $79 thanks Greg


Do you have a link for the basic one from Amazon?


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Check this out on AMZN:

La Crosse Alerts D111.E1.WGB Wireless Monitor System with Temperature & Humidity
http://www.amazon.com/La-Crosse-D111-E1-WGB-Wireless-Temperature/dp/B0097C43BO/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1357329880&sr=8-22&keywords=la+crosse+alert
Sent from my Verizon Wireless 4GLTE smartphone


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

You will need to have internet access at your house. The Gateway plugs into an ethernet port on your router/modem. The device will then go wherever you want it....so the frog room. I put the device up high. This measures temperature and humidity. If you get the one with a wet or dry probe, you can put it in a tank, or just let it hang to the floor and get floor to ceiling temps monitored. This is what I do. The probe does not measure humidity. This device is battery operated. The gateway gets plugged in.

It will alert if there is a signal loss and temp changes. But you can log onto the website at any time to monitor the temps. It also charts it so you can go back and review overnight.

I paid about $75 shipped for the gateway and two units both with wet probes....unfortunately a site posted them for sale in error and I haven't found them that cheap anymore. One set up can still be found for $100 with everything...less if you don't get the probe. The gateway can handle multiple units. Each unit comes with a 1 year subscription. After the year it is a small fee.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

If your frog room has a thermostat, an alternative is a Wifi Programmable Thermostat. It lets you view and change your thermostat settings through a free app or website. It can also send customizable alerts via email or text for things like High Temp, Low Temp, loss of connection/power. They are reasonable (~$120), and no monthly or annual fees.

RTH6580WF | Wi-Fi Thermostat

This is what I'll be using in the new frog room I'm moving into in 2 weeks.

Kevin


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Would you need your frog room on its own central air or heat to use this? Otherwise it would control the whole house right?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is a decent price right now at amazon:


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting to be that time of year again.
Anyone have any recommendations/experience with an alert system below $100?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Amazon.com - La Crosse Alerts D111.102.E1.WGB Wireless Monitor System Set with Wet Probe -



Not good enough?


----------

